# SCX National Championship Race Winners & Photos



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

:wave: Hello All! Here's the SCX World Wide link, so that you can go and see all of the drama, that went on at the SCX National Championship. It was total fun,  for all the racers and the raced pleased crowd. It was one of the biggest slot races, that I've ever been to. It was a "BLAST". 

http://www.scxworldwide.com/ipb/index.php?showtopic=874

ENJOY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Bump Bump Bump!!!


----------



## zaithyn (Apr 14, 2009)

Crews went back to the beach, and many heaved sighs of relief. Even first race winners Rex Puentespina and Erin Prelypchan decided that sanity was the better part of valor, and packed it in. The picture sequence above is of Erin and Rex going downwind. Visit the local pinoy race too..thanks

________________
buy blog reviews | Blues


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

That was a good race!


----------

